# Doe won't let twins nurse



## bakosboers (Jan 6, 2014)

My boer doe just had twins bucks this morning. The one got up in an hour and started nursing and the other took a long time to stand. After he got up I had to keep helping him find the teeat. Finally he started nursing and I thought all was good. So I went in side. Few hours later I checked on her and now she won't let either nurse. She just kicks them away. She still seems protective of them and still showing a lot of intrest in them. Should I just start bottle feeding them or could she just be sore and need some time off of her. Please please help.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I would keep an eye on them and make sure that she is defiantly not nursing.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## bakosboers (Jan 6, 2014)

If she is just sore is tjeir anything I can do to help

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Are tummies full? 
Sometimes new moms need help as in holding her taking kids to teats every few hours.
They need all the colostrum they can get especially in the first 24 hrs.


----------



## bakosboers (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't think so because they are activly looking for a teat. But she even tries pushing me away now when I go to milk her

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh my goodness are does are a lot alike!! She would kick her kids away but lay with her kids and stuff. I pretty sure she killed her only doeling and now she isn't letting me milk her good :/


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give her a shot of Banamine. Sometimes they just can't handle the pain.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## bakosboers (Jan 6, 2014)

Today she wouldn't even lay by them anymore so I decided to bottle feed. Mixed up a bottle went out side both of them didn't want the nipple. As soon as the doe saw what I was doing she got up came right over and let them both nurse...... I guess good but I still don't get her lol

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Would she happen to be a first timer?


----------



## bakosboers (Jan 6, 2014)

No this is her 2nd time

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Mine was a second timer also. The person told me she was a good mother but that was just a bunch oh bologny!!! Could she have possibly just had a bad birth??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I really think some does just can't handle the pain. Kind of like people with different pain tolerances. When I have a doe that can't seem to handle the pain, I don't hesitate to give a Banamine shot. Much more important to me that the kids nurse and mom let's them. If giving them a shot for pain takes care of it quickly, then my problem is easily solved.


----------



## bakosboers (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah I think thats all it was cus she got over it after a day. Funny part his her identical twin had kids 2 days before and has been nothing short of perfect the whole time. However while were on this subject how long should I wait till I run then the does and kids togeather?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Every goat is different. Even when they are siblings. I wait at least a week before putting them out with the rest of the herd. But I don't do an exact timeframe because I base it on each individual goat and how well she is nursing them and how steady and active the kids are.

I have also put does back in the kidding stall when they wouldn't nurse their kids back in the group. So watch carefully when you do let them out.


----------

